# Hog Snacther - The Hoss (video)



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 10, 2015)

https://vimeo.com/132582222

Don't forget to like us on Facebook!
https://www.facebook.com/RiverBottomOutdoors


----------



## Johnny (Jul 10, 2015)

do you actually eat those things ? or, just play and release them.

LOL try that in Florida and it will be a different story for sure.
a 6 foot alligator is a bit more aggressive than a catfish.

I am always amused by you noodling guys.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Jul 10, 2015)

Release them back into the hole.


----------

